# Johnson and Wales, CO any tips?



## sinatra83 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello
I am transfering to Johnson and Wales in Colorado in the fall. Im just wondering if there are students out there who are willing to give me a few tips that they wish they knew about before they got to culinary school. I already have 2 semesters of College under my belt so i know what college life is like. Is there anything that you all recomend i bring? I am from Texas, so im wondering how the weather is in Denver. Just anything would be nice

Thank you,
Fernie


----------



## gbo75 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello,
I am currently attending J&W-Denver, I started March 2003 and it was the most nerve wrecking beginnings in my life. I'm 28 yrs old and this was also a new experience for me. In regards to you showing up


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Hello Fernie....

Not sure if this is any help, but my student journal (link is on the cheftalk homepage) was all based on my experience at Johnson and Wales in CO. And when you get to CO, say hi to Mr. Ariza (dining room instructor) for me. 

Logan


----------

